# Using vinyl for inside shirt tag



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

So I was wondering if anyone uses vinyl or plastisol as the labels inside the shirt. I am more interested in the vinyl given I have a ton on hand. Basically I just want to make my own tagless shirt label inside the shirt. I was even considering buying a sewing machine to do actual tags and just sewing tag to the ring around the collar but am afraid id screw up the shirts hah

Also, any point in a cheap hang tag company that would do a order of 150.


----------



## scandalapparel (Feb 15, 2015)

Check this out man [Tutorial] How we make our tags! | The Blog


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info. yea I do not see the point of using the block if the seems are off the press but its still cool to see someone else doing it!! Can you recommend the thinnest vinyl you have used that wioll have the least feel on the neck. I have read horror stories of siser easy weed in longevity so I have tried to stay with thermoflex plus but its a tad thick to be sitting on the neck area without feeling it there.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would think a vinyl tag would be irritating to wear. Have you worn them?


----------

